# lowering delimma



## superfro86 (May 15, 2002)

Well first i'm going to say i'm not lowering it for handling i'm lowering for looks since the sentra sits way to high so keep this in mind.

I'm thinking of gettin Eibach Sportlines or splurging and getting Ground Control coil overs, shorten struts and strut mounts, the softer bump stops so it wont bottom out as hard, KYB AGX shocks, and all the rest the stuff recommended on sentra.net except i want a 2 inch drop since i'm lowering for looks not performance.

Where can i get shortened struts cheaper than motivational because at 200+ bucks a strut thats over 900 right there.

I know 2 inch is a severe drop for our cars but for the vision of how i want my car to look it a necisary evil.


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

I think Motivational is the only supplier of shortened struts...the only other alternative would be to use B13 front agx since you will have coilovers. How the B13 setup works was discussed in another thread......I believe its called "Eibach problems".


----------



## superfro86 (May 15, 2002)

but did they do a typo or something because to me if they are over 900 for all 4 plus price of springs/coilovers the mounts ect i might as well get air ride


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

Its $900+ for the dampers, then all you have left to buy is your Eibach springs. You dont put coilover kits onto those dampers, if you wanted to do that you might as well buy their threaded body dampers. It would be cheaper and better to buy the ME threaded dampers then it would to buy the ME shortened dampers and put a CG coilover kit on them.


----------



## 98sr20ve (Oct 6, 2002)

Do it right once or live with you mistake or pay agian for the same mod and lose your money. Thats your choice. Nobody with any experiance is going to tell you that the lowering springs with standard struts is a good option. If you are welling to live with a poor ride and possibly blown struts/shocks then that is the way to go.


----------



## superfro86 (May 15, 2002)

so i'm looking at over a grand just to lower my car? the way i see it i might as well kick out a little more and get air ride suspension then i can slam her when i'm parked and raise it up to ride. So you mean to tell my everybody who lowered theyre sentra spent over 1k who did it in a decent way? I don't want performance handling, i just want the looks of lowering. I'm looking at trading her in for a civic more and more


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

superfro86 said:


> * I'm looking at trading her in for a civic more and more *


Funny how you put this but yet in your signature you have "i dont need no damn vtec". anyways, get groundcontrols, KYB AGX shocks, bump stops , etc.


----------



## superfro86 (May 15, 2002)

now i can afford/not feel like a dumbass with, that setup. but if have to fork out 900 dollars just for some shortened struts i rather hit me some switches. i don't really hate civics, i actually like them. if my moms didn't hand me down the sentra i would have gotten one. i just hate the fact that most of the people who make the stuff or affect the import world see the civic as a car with awesome potential and the sentra as a college girl groccery getter even though with complications like this, i see where they get it from since most people cant afford to make them look good if it cost a over a thousand just to "spring" lower the car. The "I don't need no DAMN Vtec" thing was just some crazy random statement this little demented mind of mine thought of and i thought it would be funny for a signature. The reason why it seems funny since this one time i was riding with one of friends and some girls and one of the girls mom was driving the van and one of the girls told him we were going to the movies and he said "we aint going to no DAAMMNN movies" and the funny thing was he said "damn" i loud, deep, and long right in front of the girls mom and his girlfriend hit em on the head a few good times. its one of those you had to been their situations


----------



## superfro86 (May 15, 2002)

to explain that van situation a little better he said damn like in Shaft when they say "Shaft, you Damn right"


----------



## dante81_98 (Jun 14, 2002)

superfro86 said:


> *Where can i get shortened struts cheaper than motivational because at 200+ bucks a strut thats over 900 right there.
> *



ok well lets clear something up real quick. to do a 2 in drop with the shortened struts is no $900

all you need is two front struts. not all four. call him up and he will tell you the same. what you need is:

2 front shortened struts($235 each)
springs ($??? depends on what you want)
new mounts in the back ($125)
new bump stops ($20 a pop)

you can still use the stock shocks in the back. i called him about 3 months ago and this is what he told me. that is all you need for a DECENT ride out of our sentas with 2in drop.

hope this clears some stuff up.
laterz
chad


----------



## superfro86 (May 15, 2002)

thanks man you wouldn't believe me how much that helped. even though 470 is still kind of steep, i can fit that in my budget. I like your signature too. it express my exact opinion on the all show no go deal.


----------



## dante81_98 (Jun 14, 2002)

glad i could be of some assistance.

from what i hear the 470 is most definatly worth the money spent. Those shortened struts are a lifesaver, at least that is what people have told me.

personally i have the 2 in drop springs sitting in my closet that i bought befor i knew i had to replace the struts, and now i am just waiting untill i can afford to get the shortened ones.

you really should give motivational eng. a call. he was very helpfull and a nice guy to boot.

laterz
chad

ps thanks for the compliment on the sig. not to many people like it around here.


----------



## HKS20DET (Nov 8, 2002)

*YOU DONT NEED SHORTENED STRUTS!*

you people must have some F'd up roads where you all live because you keep talkin about gettin shortened struts for a 2" drop? why? i had tokicos and eibach never once did i bottom out. not even close.

now i have GC's bottomed out on KYB AGX with GC camber plates (something like 4" on the GC's and the camber plates actually lowered it a little more). also cut bumpstops and it doesnt bottom out, but i do have the KYB's set pretty stiff. i think the ride is sweet. and it also looks really good. i cant stand the stock height of a sentra/200sx anymore. but anyways.. i recommend GC coils and camber, and KYB AGX adjustables. not cheap but worth it.. $350= camber plates/ maybe $350 - $400 for KYB's (cant remember) / and i think i got the coilovers for $300 on sale. not srue what they are now.


----------



## superfro86 (May 15, 2002)

about 400 now. looks like i might have to start nickel and diming again. but i do have to go over a speed bump everyday and its one of the older high ones not the new gentle roll kinds.


----------



## HKS20DET (Nov 8, 2002)

yeah i get those sometimes. just go slow. sometime i dont get lucky though and the support under the engine hits the speed but. but if u go slow that usually doesnt happen. my advice is to go low. our cars look so much nicer really low IMO.


----------



## superfro86 (May 15, 2002)

i know. i parked mine in some tall grass that made it look low and looked hot as hell,it looked longer and looked like it had a better shape. even made me consider lowering it before rims and the bodykit.


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

superfro86 said:


> *i know. i parked mine in some tall grass that made it look low and looked hot as hell,it looked longer and looked like it had a better shape. even made me consider lowering it before rims and the bodykit. *


I think when it comes to the Sentra or 200 --the first thing when it comes to mods should be too lower the car.. Even if its on stocks it will look so much better!!

I think I may be going with the Tein spring set up-not the coils-those are way too much money but the springs go for about $250

Check it out http://tein.com/nissan.html

Oh and BTW superfro IM LOL!!!!---nice sig.


----------



## superfro86 (May 15, 2002)

I might consider them too instead of the gc's cheaper and they are one of the few springs that lower more in the front than the rear so the drop looks more even. weight a minute wouldn't that make it look like the front is reall low and the rear is jacked up? and if i get them i can put a sticker with that funny green robot on my car j/k (though the green robot might look cool on a vivid teal sentra) would have put the rest of the phrase in the sig but didn't want to violate the signature legnth thing to much. the rest is.. a box of phillys and tit o bitties in every city now who's coming with me?


----------



## superfro86 (May 15, 2002)

ludacris is crazy his a few more of his lines i like
"ever since Ruffles had ridges luda's had bitches, pimp gets more gums than baby pictures"
"talking that yap and got put to bed, now theres a frog in your throat like mrs. piggy giving head"
"I'm great like 5 lakes, man you got rims on your truck i got rims in my skates"
"right to your belly button, i'm pinchin your nipples like your titties trying to tell me something"

that fool is crazy


----------



## 200silvia (Jun 12, 2002)

yo the tein springs are 168 at optionsauto.com


----------



## im2kwik4u (Oct 10, 2002)

I HAVE STOCK SHOCKS AND LOWERING SPRINGS, IF I CUT THE BUMPSTOPS WILL IT STOP THE BOTTOMING OUT?


----------



## nissan 0wnz you (Nov 8, 2002)

I'm looking at lowering my car too, but I don't know how much I'll be able to and not have my tires rub.. they're 7.5 wide if that makes any difference..... 16's.. could I drop it an inch and a half and not have my tires rub when I turn?


----------



## HKS20DET (Nov 8, 2002)

im2kwik4u - since u have stock struts and shocks id have to say dont cut yer bumpstops. just takes more protection away from blowing them. some advise - get AGX's. more than worth the money.

nissan Ownz you - this prolly doesnt help but i had 16x7 and bottom out on GC's (4inches) and rubbed only when i cut it all the way to either side. but i almost possitive u will be ok. an easy way would be to just buy GC's. then u have the option to go safely more or less than 1.5inch without havin to buy more springs if u dont like the 1.5


----------



## nissan 0wnz you (Nov 8, 2002)

ga16tosr20 said:


> *im2kwik4u - since u have stock struts and shocks id have to say dont cut yer bumpstops. just takes more protection away from blowing them. some advise - get AGX's. more than worth the money.
> 
> nissan Ownz you - this prolly doesnt help but i had 16x7 and bottom out on GC's (4inches) and rubbed only when i cut it all the way to either side. but i almost possitive u will be ok. an easy way would be to just buy GC's. then u have the option to go safely more or less than 1.5inch without havin to buy more springs if u dont like the 1.5 *


alright. i also hear if i drop my car i need to buy new shocks or something along the lines of that... or can i just keep my stock ones?


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2002)

fro what kind of rims u got? I got a b13 with 17's and the 1.6 drop is practical and looks awesome with out the need for a camber kit. 2" drop is rediculous.


----------



## superfro86 (May 15, 2002)

I got stocks now but the smallest rims i'm going to get is 17's. most likely 18's so i'm going to need a 2 inch drop. I have noticed that when you lower a car you make it look longer and the sentra is a car that needs to look longer since that is one of the main flaws i have with it cosmetically. but i am looking at the tein springs.


----------



## nissan 0wnz you (Nov 8, 2002)

superfro86 said:


> *I got stocks now but the smallest rims i'm going to get is 17's. most likely 18's so i'm going to need a 2 inch drop. I have noticed that when you lower a car you make it look longer and the sentra is a car that needs to look longer since that is one of the main flaws i have with it cosmetically. but i am looking at the tein springs. *


i have 16's and they look great, i just need to drop my car so there's not such a big gap there. wouldn't your tires be a bit too big if you got 18's... i know people on here w/ 18's but just for show..


----------



## superfro86 (May 15, 2002)

i've seen someone with 18's that was a daily driver and if i'm not mistaken sentra.net states that 18's with 35 series tires are the biggest rims that will fit on a b14 without rubbing problems. and i'm not into the whole sleeper barely modded thing. i want a ride that is just plain sick looking.


----------

